# Rabbit Unwilling to Breed



## BranscumFarm (Apr 22, 2018)

I got a pedigree red new zealand pair. Doe is 7 months old weights 8.13 pound. Buck is 5 months old.  Not proven. He breed one of our other does just fine yesyerday, multiple falloffs. But my new doe will not lift. I even tried my older proven buck. But she runs and refused to lift. Anyway to help get her in the "mood"?  We have had her over a month and she is not pregnant. I'm ready for some show quality rabbits and none of my other 3 does acted this way, my meat mutts were easy. Please help.

BranscumFarm on Facebook and YouTube


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2018)

Time and patience, for a larger breed 7 m she may not quite be ready, some will be ready at 8 to 10m. 

You can hold and lift her hips... I have had to do that a lot this past year...but better conception rates if they lift on their own...


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you. I moved her next to the buck so maybe that will help and AVC in water has helped my friend.  I'm just ready for some pretty red babies.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Apr 23, 2018)

Set up a record player (yeah, that dates me) in the rabbitry and play Captain and Tenille's "Muskrat Love" 24 hours/day for a week.  Stop playing the music and put them together within an hour.  The song will either put them in the mood, or stopping playing it will make them so happy it's over, that they will act as desired.  I'm kidding.......but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 23, 2018)

Check the does vulva color. If it's not at least a deep pink then she's just not wanting to. ACV can help them, separating can help as well. I've found placing them together in the morning helps mine. Another thing some people say works is putting them together and just letting the buck try even if the doe doesn't lift. They say this starts to stimulate the doe and in a couple days she'll be ready. That's very difficult to prove however since the doe may have been ready in a few days naturally anyway. Hope to here of success soon.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, what @mystang89 said, definitely doesn't hurt to try daily. The cage move and ACV are good too. Greens added may help too. And natural light. 
If she just runs circles try scuffing her while in the cage so he can catch her. But if she just clamps down she's not ready.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you all for suggestions. I will try again. Maybe all the rain has put her in a bad mood. Hoping for some sun tomorrow.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 29, 2018)

She will still not breed. Her vulva is light pink. She runs and runs then lays flat. I have tried both bucks. Nothing. I have never see a rabbit be this unwilling. I think I may put her on a diet to see if that will help


----------



## mystang89 (Apr 29, 2018)

You may have luck lifting her for the buck. If you haven't done so before it seems......awkward but it might help. I've had does become pregnant for me that way before then no problem after we. If she's not procee that plays apart as well. Patience and perseverance. It'll work eventually.

You said she lays flat. I've never had that happen. Mine always hole up in the corner like a ball. Are you mating them in the does pen, bucks pen, neutral pen or in a large enclosed area?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 29, 2018)

When mine do that they just aren't interested....   and keep trying.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 29, 2018)

BranscumFarm said:


> . Her vulva is light pink.



Light pink indicates a hormonal low. Most does that are showing that color won't breed.


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 30, 2018)

Any home remedy I can try. Suggestion. She is 7 months old new zealand


----------



## BranscumFarm (Apr 30, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> You may have luck lifting her for the buck. If you haven't done so before it seems......awkward but it might help. I've had does become pregnant for me that way before then no problem after we. If she's not procee that plays apart as well. Patience and perseverance. It'll work eventually.
> 
> You said she lays flat. I've never had that happen. Mine always hole up in the corner like a ball. Are you mating them in the does pen, bucks pen, neutral pen or in a large enclosed area?


She runs and hides in corner. It's a neutral pen. The buck tries she is just not interested


----------

